# be quiet! – Serienunterschiede im Detail



## soulpain (27. Juni 2009)

*be quiet! – Serienunterschiede im Detail*

_*be quiet! – Serienunterschiede im Detail*_


_*
*_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Endkundenbereich erfreuen sich sowohl die Straight Power als auch Dark Power Pro Netzteile hoher Beliebtheit und versuchen vor allem mit guten Ausstattungsmerkmalen zu glänzen. Auch die neue Pure Power Baureihe wird nun des Öfteren empfohlen. Doch wo liegen eigentlich die Unterschiede der drei bekannten Serien? Dieser Entscheidungsfrage sieht sich der Kunde gegenübergestellt, wenn er beim Kauf eine Wahl treffen muss. Wir haben uns das Pure Power 300 Watt, Dark Power Pro 450 Watt und Straight Power 550 Watt zukommen lassen, um es detailliert zu vergleichen, womit wir unseren Lesern helfen möchten, Differenzen lokalisieren zu können und das richtige Produkt für sich zu wählen. Dabei werden wir den Lieferumfang gegenüberstellen, aber vor allem auch in elektronische Details eintauchen, die dem normalen Benutzer nicht zugänglich sind. Denn als Privatperson sollte man es vermeiden, ein Netzteil selbst zu öffnen und auch wir machen dies nur mit Vorsicht. In jedem Fall wünschen wir viel Spaß bei der Betrachtung jener drei Stromversorger, die in der PCGH vermehrt gut abschneiden konnten. 

*Pure Power 300 Watt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Der kleinste und vor allem auch günstigste Proband dieser Übersicht nennt sich Pure Power (L6) und ist mit seinen 300 Watt Leistung vor allem für Arbeitssysteme mit geringem Stromverbrauch gedacht. Das 80Plus Zertifikat wurde vergeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Dementsprechend spartanisch fällt der Lieferumfang aus, da vor allem die Einfachheit und der geringe Kostenfaktor im Fokus stehen. Lediglich ein Kaltgerätekabel, Schrauben, Kabelbinder und ein kleiner Benutzerheft liegen dem Paket bei. Außerdem muss sich der Kunde mit 2 Jahren Garantie zufrieden geben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  Das Netzteil selbst ist komplett schwarz lackiert, wobei den Leitungssträngen keine Ummantelung spendiert wurde. Weiterhin ist keine Kabelmuffe am Ausgang platziert worden, was den Leitungen einen besseren Halt und Schutz vor den scharfen Kanten geboten hätte. 

  Folgende Anschlüsse werden geboten:



*1x 24-pin*
*1x 4-pin ATX12V*
*3x SATA*
*2x PATA*
*1x Floppy*
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



  Im Inneren sehen wir sehr kleine Spulen und einen Primärkondensator mit geringem Fassungsvermögen. Ebenso fallen die gestanzten Kühlkörper teils sehr klein aus. Die Lüftersteuerung erfolgt über eine Zusatzplatine am Sekundärkühlkörper. Genügend Filterbausteine, Sicherungsmechanismen und sogar aktive PFC wurden implementiert. Die Topologie ist gegenüber dem Preis also recht modern. Kondensatoren von Teapo dominieren hier stark. Zusätzlich erfolgt die Entstörung der Eingangsleitungen über einen Ferritkern und mit Klebstoff wurde sehr sauber hantiert. 

  Vor allem für leise Computer ist das Pure Power empfehlenswert, zumal es nicht die Kapazitäten oder Anschlüsse für einen Spielerrechner besitzt. Wir raten daher auch ab, das Netzteil via Adapter mit einem 6-pin PCIe Stecker zu erweitern. Aufgrund des günstigen Preises wurde etwas an den Leitungssträngen gespart, ansonsten spricht aber nichts gegen das Pure Power 300 Watt als zuverlässiger Begleiter für Office-Systeme.

*Dark Power Pro 450 Watt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Die Dark Power Pro (P7) Modelle sind die aktuellen High-End Netzteile von be quiet!, wobei bald auch wieder neue Fabrikate erscheinen sollen. Zu den Hauptmerkmalen zählen das edle Erscheinungsbild und abnehmbare Anschlüsse mit adäquater Technik. Mit seinen vier +12V Schienen ist es sehr leistungsfähig, denn der Combinedwert beträgt 35 Ampere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Der Lieferumfang offenbart, dass hier ein wesentlich üppigeres Benutzerhandbuch und zusätzlich bereitgestellte Lüfteranschlüsse die Ausstattung wesentlich besser als beim Pure Power Fabrikat wirken lassen. Weiterhin werden 3 Jahre Garantie gewährt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Dem Netzteil wurde eine verchromte Oberfläche spendiert und bis auf den Hauptstecker modularen Anschlussmöglichkeiten sind allesamt ummantelt. Allerdings ist auch das Netzteil nicht gerade als klein zu bezeichnen mit seinen 18cm Bautiefe, zumal sich Fingerabdrücke sehr schnell verewigen. Vor allem beeindruckt die Leitungslänge, da das 24-pin Hauptkabel etwa 60cm Länge umfasst.

  Apropos Leitungslänge, folgende Anschlüsse werden geboten:



*1x 24-pin*
*1x 4-pin ATX12V*
*1x 8-pin EPS12V*
*2x 6/8-pin PCIe*
*7x SATA*
*7x IDE*
*1x Floppy*
*3x 3-pin/4-pin Lüfteranschlüsse*
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Nach dem Öffnen wird schnell klar, warum das Netzteil derart groß ist. Eine hervorragend aufgestellte EMI-Filterung, zahlreiche Drosseln im Ausgangsbereich und die zusätzliche Leiterplatte für das Kabelmanagement machen das Dark Power Pro zum Technikspezialisten. Es wurde ein hochwertiger Hitachi Kondensator mit 105°C Spezifikation angebracht. Die Kühlrippen fächern sich etwas breiter auf, als es beim Pure Power der Fall war. Zusätzliche Glättungskondensatoren nehmen auf der Extraplatine kurz vor den Steckersockeln nochmals Einfluss auf die Spannungsqualität. Alle Spulenkörper hinter dem Eingangsbereich sind mit Schrumpfschläuchen versehen worden, allerdings wäre in diesem Preisbereich (ab 75€) ein MOV sinnvoll gewesen.

  Insgesamt ist das Dark Power Pro 450 Watt gut ausgestattet, bietet Kabelmanagement, hochwertige Elektronik und kann mit seinen vielen Anschlussmöglichkeiten durchaus beeindrucken. Dafür ist das Gehäuse ebenso wuchtig und passt nicht in jedes System. 

*Straight Power 550 Watt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
  Mit dabei ist auch die verbreitete Straight Power Serie, hier in der Quad Rail Version mit 550 Watt. Wie die anderen be quiet! Netzteile auch hat es das 80Plus Zertifikat erhalten. Hierbei handelt es sich um die aktuellste E6 Version.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, wird neben dem Kaltgerätekabel ein 80Plus Aufkleber mitgeliefert sowie diverse Kabelbinder und Schrauben. Vor allem die acht SATA Stecker sind auffallend umfangreich. Ergänzend machen 3 Jahre Garantie das gute Bild komplett.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  Das Straight Power wirkt ebenso wie das Dark Power Pro sehr hochwertig verarbeitet, wobei sich ebenso schnell Abdrücke und Kratzer an der Oberfläche bemerkbar machen können. Am besten verwendet man also Handschuhe beim Einbau in den Rechner. Im Gegensatz zum P7 stellt es allerdings kein Kabelmanagement zur Verfügung, obwohl es gleichermaßen viel kostet. 



*1x 20/24pin*
*1x 4-pin ATX12V*
*1x 8-pin EPS12V *
*2x 6/8-pin PCIe*
*8x SATA*
*4x IDE*
*1x Floppy*
*2x 3/4-pin Lüfteranschlüsse*
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  Wenn man das Innere betrachtet, kommt man schnell zu dem Ergebnis, dass hier eine Art großer Bruder des Pure Power vorliegt. Nur, dass die Bauteile weitaus üppiger dimensioniert werden, so hat etwa der Primärkondensator von Teapo 390 MikroFarad. Wie man sieht sind ebenso die Leitungen ummantelt und die Filterbausteine sind in großer Zahl vertreten. Direkt hinter dem Eingangsbereich sehen wir zum Beispiel zwei blaue Y-Kondensatoren. Ein ganzes Heer an Spulen folgt darauf. Viele Isolierungen hinterlassen einen guten Eindruck.

  Das Straight Power 550W bildet die goldene Mitte des Produktportfolios bei be quiet!. Es ist stärker und besser ausgestattet als die Pure Power, kommt technisch aber nicht an die Dark Power Pro heran und es kommt kein Kabelmanagementsystem zum Einsatz.







*Fazit*


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

  Zusammenfassend und nach Betrachtung der Fabrikate lässt sich ein klares Profil abbilden. Die Pure Power Serie ist für günstige Arbeitsrechner gedacht und eine Kampfansage für Billignetzteile, die ebenfalls im Preisbereich um die 35€ angeboten werden. Während dessen sind die Dark Power Pro ein richtiges High-End Produkt mit abnehmbaren Anschlüssen für anspruchsvolle Konsumenten und die Straight Power Modelle versorgen vor allem mittelstarke Spiele-PCs.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Wie wir erfahren haben, sind bereits neue Produkte in Planung. Auch bei den Lüftern hat be quiet! einiges auf Lager, damit es den Kunden einfach fällt, leise Systeme konfigurieren zu können. Beispielsweise die 120mm Lüfter mit dem Namen SilentWings auf Gleitlager-Basis. Gleitlager sind geschmeidiger als kugelgelagerte Lüfter und haben bei guter Umsetzung eine geringere Geräuschentwicklung, allerdings merkt man im Gegensatz zu den leicht klackernden Gegenstücken im Zweifel nicht sofort, wenn diese kaputt gehen. Deshalb sind diese vor allem für den Einsatz in Gehäusen gedacht, weniger für Netzteile.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen an die Community
Martin Kaffei


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: be quiet! – Serienunterschiede im Detail*

Gute Zusammenfassung und schön das man dich hier auch mal wieder sieht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: be quiet! – Serienunterschiede im Detail*

Weißt du denn schon, wann es die neuen Modelle von BeQuiet geben wird?


----------



## Uziflator (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: be quiet! – Serienunterschiede im Detail*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weißt du denn schon, wann es die neuen Modelle von BeQuiet geben wird?



Das wäre gut zu wissen   brauche nämlich auch bald ein neues!


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: be quiet! – Serienunterschiede im Detail*

Interessant bei den Kabelbindern. Bei den Dark Power Pro *P6* wurden noch fünf Kabelbinder mit Klettverschluss und mehreren Farben geliefert.


----------



## soulpain (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: be quiet! – Serienunterschiede im Detail*

Genau diese sind bei den SilentEZ dabei, da sie wie auch schon das P6 vom Hersteller ToPower kommen. Und mit dem Wechsel hat man dann den kompletten Lieferumfang geändert.
Technisch ist das P7 aber eine ganze Ecke besser.


----------



## overclocker08 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: be quiet! – Serienunterschiede im Detail*



soulpain schrieb:


> Genau diese sind bei den SilentEZ dabei, da sie wie auch schon das P6 vom Hersteller ToPower kommen. Und mit dem Wechsel hat man dann den kompletten Lieferumfang geändert.



Dann kann man doch gleich ein ToPower SilentEZ 500 Watt nehmen, welches direkt mal 13-15 Euro billiger zu haben ist und auch noch den ATX 2.3 Standard unterstützt. Bei Be Quiet ist der Aufschlag dann doch nur fürs Marketing. Topower wird seine Qualität ja auch den Stand der Technik anpassen, bzw. ist teilweise schon besser als die Straight Power Serie.

Beste Grüße

matty


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: be quiet! – Serienunterschiede im Detail*

@Overclocker08
Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen ATX 2.2 und ATX 2.3?
Ich mein, wenn dir das so wichtig ist, solltest du das auch wissen.

Ich würde aber vermuten, das der größte Unterschied die Zahl hinterm Komma ist, der Rest höchstens kosmetischer Natur bzw Anpassung an bisherige Gegebenheiten...


siehe auch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yiNEZWpLZ0
Der sagt auch, das erstens die minimale Effizienz erhöht wurde (von 75% bei 2.2 auf 80% bzw 80 Plus komplianz), der 2. Punkt ist irrelevant.
Ergo: ATX 12V 2.2 Netzteil mit 80 Plus Label = ATX 12V 2.3
Das erstmal.

Zum anderen:
Hast du das, was der soulpain geschrieben hat, auch gelesen??
Denn er sagte, das die Qualität beim Wechsel vom P6 (Topower) zum P7 stark angestiegen ist.

Das der Aufschlag nur fürs Marketing ist und nicht in bessere Komponenten im Netzteil geflossen ist, kannst du hoffentlich auch belegen, oder??

Oder hast du noch nicht drüber nachgedacht, das bei einem Netzteil ein Großteil des Preises, den du zahlst, in die verbauten Komponenten geflossen sein könnten??
Zumindest bei Markengeräten...

in diesem Thread sind einige Bilder vom Topower Silent EZ, vergleich die mal mit dem hier abgebildeten Straight E6...


----------

